# FET NEXT WEEK-2 FROSTIES LEFT !



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi girls
haven't posted on here for a while well since last failed fet in November   
We have decided to use our last 2 frosties and am hoping they will get transfered next week, if scan looks ok on Friday.
I am having a naturel cycle so I have to monitor ovulation myself and then phone clinic and they will give me exact day and time to go to Barts in London.

I do feel really sad to be using my last 2 frosties as I know that we wont be able to afford to have any more treatment for quite a while and by using the last 2 it is so final.

I also have to phone the hospital while on the train going there to see if they defrosted ok (how scary is that)
couldn't get through last time so didn't know till we got there but if they dont defrost ok this time we will have to turn around and come home.
We have 2 grade 1 embies not sure on cells but i think they might have been frozen as 2 cells.
We are very lucky to of conceived son on first icsi treatment and 2 remaining embies are from the same batch.

Thanks for reading
Lea


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Lea ,
I just wanted to say good luck with your FET next week . 
I too am doing a natural FET next week (fingerscrossed) so it will be nice to have someone around to natter to if you fancy ?
Most people seem to do a medicated FET so it is reassuring to see that someone else is doing a natural one too .
I am monitored at the clinic , which started yesterday , i go in again on Thursday for another scan and bloods .
Freespirit
x


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks Freespirit for your reply.
Yes that would be great to have someone to chat to during the 2ww.
When are u likely to have your transfer ?
How many frozen embies do u have left ?
Lea
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Lea , 
I am hoping to have ET Sun , Mon , or Tues ish .
We have 10 snowbabies and plan to keep thawing untill 2 defrost at 100% .
Are you going to be around in the 2ww or are you working ?
I am off work , so after the initial few days in bed following ET i shall be on here daily .
Freespirit .


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi can i join you?
I'm having FET next week too. 
We had IVF BFN on feb 24th and the clinic suggested a back to back FET.
I'm semi-medicated with estrogen only. Had scan during AF and will be scanned day 14 (monday) before ET on wednesday or thursday - no bloods at all!
We have 6 embryos of varied quality so not sure how successful the thaw will be - but we're trying to be positive.
Anyone doing the pineapple juice thing?
Nichola.x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

And then there were 3  
 Ritziowner , your more than welcome to join in i'm sure .
I'll be doing the whole works   pineapple , brazil nuts , bed rest , no caffine , no alcohol etc etc , i'm sure you know the drill as much as i do  

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Very best of luck to all three of you for your upcoming transfers!  

Marie xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Marielou  
I just had the call from the clinic transfer day for me will be Monday


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Just to say hello and wish you the very best of luck - we got lucky with our second FET after a bfn in Aug last year - so it could work for you.

Love and sunshine

Flamingo
xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi...
thanks marielou and flamingo for your kind words - good to know this does work!

Freespirit good luck for monday - hope the thaw goes well too! Are you on any meds at all for natural transfer? eg gestone or estrogen?

I have a scan on monday which will then dictate the day of my ET too - estrogen should ensure lining ok so hopeful for weds or thurs - more worry about the thaw to be honest - am so scared they'll perish - silly i know....hopefully we'll be on 2ww together

Lea any news following your scan?

nichola.x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Flamingo for your words of insparation  

Nicola , i have to start the lovely cyclogest on Sunday night , then one a night from then on .

Lea , let us know how your scan went hun .


Freespirit
x x x


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi girls
just to let u know I had scan on Friday and every thing looks like it should and have started to test for ovulation this morning, but not ready yet. They said it looks like it could be Friday or Saturday for transfer  
Ihave to back to clinic on Monday for another scan to see how lining is getting on. 

Hi freespirit do u mean this coming Monday for your transfer ?
If so I hope it goes ok and the very best of luck I will be thinking of you

I asked the clinic for pesseries this time as last time I had to wait over a hour and a half at the hospital after the transfer. When I just wanted to get home. And I had to pay for them last time but this time they just gave them to me  

Sorry got to go as dinner has just been brought in  (take a way) but I will be back on later
Lea
xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all,
so tomorrow appears to be important for us all
freespirit - hoping the transfer goes well and then the 2ww can begin
lea  - hope all is well at the scan tomorrow for you
I'm dreading my scan tomorrow - i just feel negative this time and am waiting for something to go wrong - that's awful isn't it. With the IVF last month everything was perfect but still BFN and it has thrown me completely. I'm hoping the transfer will be weds or Thurs but won't know until this damn scan - then i can worry about the thaw! etc etc...
sorry for the negativity - I'm doing the Zita West visualisation thing each night but perhaps should do extra in the morning to keep my spirits up all day.....maybe I'm just tired
anyway - good luck tomorrow
nihcola.x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

freespirit how did the transfer go?
Lea - did the scan go well?
My scan was disappointing - my lining is only 5.9mm so we won't be transferring this week. I have another scan on friday to measaure again. We've also upped the estrogen so hopefully that will do the trick.
Hope all is well you two
nichola.x


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi girls had scan yesterday and lining was 8.8 so am just waiting for surge.
They seem to think I will go for transfer on friday or saturday !
Sorry hear about your wait ritzisowner but better to get it just right.
Freespirit how r u ?
Lea xx


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Not good news
I missed my surge and clinic said that will have to start again next month.  
Not happy about it and the time and money involved and of course the STRESS ! 
I have to go in for scan on Friday at 9.30am to see what happened
It makes me mad   as nurse gave me 3 ovulation tests to use and on monday the test came up with 2 lines the same colour and then I had a scan and all looked ok, so I kept on testing with tests that I bought u know the ones with the smiley face and haven't had a surge so I dont know how I could of missed it. The nurse today said I shouldn't of changed tests but they only gave me 3 of there tests to use.  
I really dont know if I could still get a surge tomorrow as that will be day 15 of cycle ??
Lea
xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

lea 

so sorry to hear that. I have no real ideas on the surge thing - I can't imagine your frustration - sorry. Is it possible that you haven't surged yet? Perhaps keep going for a few days - maybe the stress is making you late? I know my cycle is always longer if i'm worried or stressed. 
How annoying that the nurse didn't give you more tests - maybe ask for more next time or if not use your own the whole time? so sorry your having a tough day......
Can i be cheeky and ask how much this is all costing you - still on my 1 NHS freeby so no idea!

I am also scanning on friday - need to get my lining to 8-10mm so i'm thinking thick...but will think of you too

freespirit - hope all is well 
nichola.x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Lea - how did the scan go today - were the hospital very helpful?

Freespirit - how are you doing? hope all is well with the 2ww....

I went for my scan today which measured my lining at 5.9mm again. Can't up the estrogen so now on baby aspirin too - so much for unmedicated! Scan again monday and if it hasn't improved we'll do the transfer anyway. The dr shocked me by saying my lining was only 6mm for the IVF but that it's the quality not quanitity that counts - made me feel like saying why do i need to wait another week then! 
So not feeling at my best really - thought this would be easier than IVF but at least there was no waiting then...my cycle went perfectly - just no BFP. This cycle seems to be dragging.

nihcola.x


----------

